# custom build-Craftsman/8-N



## DrBailey

I started this project some time back. gonna try to finish it this time around.
Started with a FREE Craftsman and some extra 8-N parts. also rear wheels and rear fenders from a Bolens.
I cut a N hood in pieces and shrunk it down to fit the 1000. also cut down a original grill to fit.
I cut out centers from sears rear wheels and welded them into the Bolens rear wheels, I have butterfly fenders from the Bolens, they will be welded in place on the tractor. I have a pan steel seat from a Bolens also.
below are pics as of yesterday,one wheel done. I have a 3 point hitch(look alike) built for the rear, off right now.
I hope to find a tow behind mower small enough for the unit. I only use this one for trimming the outer edge any way. FUN!
BTW, the front bumper is made of strap metal and welded to the original sear front bumper


----------



## DrBailey

side pic. theres no room for the mower deck, and I hate that because it worked great in the tight area's around my buildings.
I think I will put a push blade on it also.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's awesome Bailey! When are you gonna drop in a Chevy small block? As usual, you do terrific work.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Way cool- looks really sharp! I ran into that same issue ( with the underbelly deck) on my 70 toro - i put larger tires on it, made the deck a 'floater' type ( wheels on all 4 corners) and the larger wheels interfered with the deck - i managed to get some smaller near original type wheels for it , since i plan on restoring it someday ( its on the 'list').


----------



## jc56

Man...that is COOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!Great idea and great work.Super job man!!!I want one..lol.


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks Guys,here are a couple pics, the second wheel is done, the little fenders are bolted in place. I will weld them on solid. They dont look like the real N, but there a hint to the real thing. I have to work with the fender pan because the gas tank is under there. Any thoughts or ideas? feel free to say what you think.


----------



## Country Boy

Is there room under the hood for a gas tank? Perhaps have it fill through the old radiator fill hole? Then you could reform the rear how you see fit. You could move the battery if you needed to and relocate it to the rear where the tank was.


----------



## DrBailey

Country Boy said:


> Is there room under the hood for a gas tank? Perhaps have it fill through the old radiator fill hole? Then you could reform the rear how you see fit. You could move the battery if you needed to and relocate it to the rear where the tank was.


I will look into that idea tomorrow, I have a pair of tractor fenders that I can cut down to fit, I can relocate the battery and mount a gas tank under the original N hood lid at the rear of the hood. I have a N seat with spring mount. this might make it look more like a N !


----------



## Ken N Tx

Great project Dr.......edro:


----------



## Mickey

Looks REAL GOOD :thumbsup: Any particular reason why you chose a Craftsman? Was thinking something more substantial like an old Bolen tube frame or a Cub, both with cast iron differential. 

Again, looks good.


----------



## DrBailey

Mickey , this all started with Bolens a few years ago. it made a pretty good looking N, but, I decided to use the craftsman because it was free,and I wanted something easier for my wife and grandkids to drive. Its not a work tractor, it will be good to ride around at the tractor shows. It should pull a finish mower ok.
I will post some pics of the bolens.
Also ,Im thinking about the rear fender ideas, I see several obstacles and challenges, Like the shifter on the right fender.I havnt decided yet where to go with this.


----------



## farmertim

That is exceptional, I wish that........now where has all my time gone?????
Cheers


----------



## DrBailey

farmertim said:


> That is exceptional, I wish that........now where has all my time gone?????
> Cheers


Thanks farmertim and Ken N TX , Mickey here are some ideas on the fenders and metal seat. I can adjust the fenders to where ever looks best, I have a cub seat with mounting spring, it sets to high, I can use the black pan seat, its mounted onto the 1000 safty switch base. I actuall think the black seat will work best. Tha gas tank is not as large as I thought it would be, and I believe I can mount it under the hood.
My chalenge that remains is relocating the hydro shifter.
What do you all think, any more ideas?


----------



## Country Boy

You should see if you can mount the hydro shifter between your feet like on the real tractor. Don't know how the linkages are, but it might be do-able. Otherwise can you do a foot control? You could steal the pedals off a different tractor and make some linkage rods.


----------



## DrBailey

I havnt gained alot, but some! I adjusted the fenders to where I like them best, they are bolted down in place. I used parts of the ctaftsman fender panel (cut out and replaced to its original location) that ,by altering and lowering the safty seat mounts by 4 inches,allowed me to reuse existing parts.
The rear frame panel covered a lot of crude looks from the rear.
Now, the shifter, I believe that I can remount the shifter CLOSE to where it belongs with very little adjusting the handle. Iam useing the original shift indicator bezel to line out and cut the pattern in the old fender panel,on the inside of the right fender. My pics are a little onery to figure out but the finished product (maybe today) will show the shifter program.
Gas tank, I had no luck using the craftsman gas tank, but by building a mount I am able to use a CC gas tank, also the original battery still fits in its proper location. how ever to change the battery, I will have to R&R the gas tank, two straps.
Well, just a update to this point,coming along good now, wish I hadn't put this off so long. You know the scare is always worse then the bite.
several pics off variouse little chores done.


----------



## jc56

Man you really have it coming together!!!Great work.Can't wait to see the finished product!jc


----------



## DrBailey

Yesterday I reinstalled the batt.,gas tand and altered the shift lever/handle to fit the new configeration of fenders. It all finnally work good, took it for a little ride, all is well.
Today I will do some welding, the seat mounts,the original fender pan that I am using along with the fenders will become one piece. that can be removed and installed as one piece, bolt on.
then the body work and paint will begine. "hot-dog!" I can see the end of this project.
Here are a couple pics of the shift lever, it works!


----------



## HickoryNut

That is off the hook! Mighty Fine!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Very crafty work, your expertize shines through. Enjoy watching the tractor's transformation, from present to past! Bye


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks guys, I finished welding today, and tweeking the shifte lever, Its up on jack stands now, I dismantled some of the parts along with wheels and tires. I sprayed it down with degreaser,let it soak and scotch brited with the degreaser. Then presure washed it. 
After I do the body work on the fenders it will be paint time.
BTW, does anyone have a decent 8-N steering wheel?


----------



## DrBailey

This will be all for this week. a little dry time now and rest for the old man.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Looking good there Dr.Bailey. I have one question that doesn't pertain to your tractor so I hope you don't mind, what is that hanging on the wall in this picture? It kind of looks like a floor creeper but I don't see how one would fit in between those knobs! Bye


----------



## DrBailey

My youngest daughter got me that for my birthday several years ago. Its call the Dog Bone, it is a creeper, it has 3.5 inch wheels for rough use, that why it is so deep. It is very comfortable but its a real chalenge to get out of. seems to get rougher every year.your not the first one to ask about it. I really prefer to use a large sheet of cardboard.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Awsome mods- those different rear fenders set it off nicely. 

I agree with using cardbord - alot easier to slide around on - when i have to lean over a tractor, i use a couple old plastic chairs and a craftsman roller stool my wife got me at Christmas.


----------



## DrBailey

Things went pretty good today, a relaxing day. Next week I will get the fenders done and painted, hopefully the mower deck will fit back under there. If not I will find a finish mower to tow behind.


----------



## Country Boy

Now that is sweet looking! Good job!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

That red really sets it off , with the chrome painted wheels - you almost wouldnt know it was a late model craftsman instead of a rare mini 8n. Nice work.


----------



## Ken N Tx

3 more pictures of Doc's Mini N..


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks Ken, cant believe I didnt post the finished pics!, I got all excited and wrapped up in a Case find.


----------



## DrBailey

Im anxious to get the mower deck under it, I plan on rebuilding the deck,new bearing and what ever. Im going to paint it white and put new decals on it - WOODS mower


----------



## Mickey

Don't know how I've not been keeping up with this thread/build. Thanks Dr for a couple replies directed to me. Post #11 looks like the Bolens version.

What are you starting off with for the fenders?


----------



## DrBailey

Mickey said:


> Don't know how I've not been keeping up with this thread/build. Thanks Dr for a couple replies directed to me. Post #11 looks like the Bolens version.
> 
> What are you starting off with for the fenders?


The butter fly fenders are off a BF Avery that I have . Hated to use them but I doubt if I ever rebuild it. the motor is locked up , the tranny is granaded, just over all bad shape.


----------



## bulletbob

I just found this thread and wow what a amazing job!Great metal working by the way.I'm a big 8n fan and been looking for one,but never realized I have one(mtd yardmachine)thanks for the inspiration.Hope to see more of your projects in the future! AMAZING!!! ---- Bob


----------



## 46mech

Dr .... that is just freakin' AWESOME!


----------



## kitz

That is really neat


----------



## Country Boy

Awesome work! Plan to enter it in any tractor shows? I bet it would be a real hit there.


----------



## DrBailey

Country Boy said:


> Awesome work! Plan to enter it in any tractor shows? I bet it would be a real hit there.


I am a member of a tractor club here local, I always take something there. this year Im taking the N, a Cub Cadet and a Case448, I dont actually show I ride them around.


----------



## bulletbob

Hey Doc,Any pictures of the cub on the sight?I sure would like to see it!I seen it in the back ground of the Lil 8n.--Bob


----------



## DrBailey

here are some pics at differant stages. I put a hydraulic pump on it , I have a mold board, cultivator and a front snow blade for it.
I have been wanting to get it out side for some pics and post it in the pic contest. Maybe I can do that tomorrow.


----------



## Thomas

OUTSTANDING!!!..indeed your artist Sir.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Thomas said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!..indeed your artist Sir.


For an old guy, he does pretty good work....edro:


----------



## DrBailey

Ken N Tx said:


> For an old guy, he does pretty good work....edro:


Thanks Ken, after this day is over,I want to know if you know anything about FISHING!! did the grandchildren show you up?


----------



## Ken N Tx

DrBailey said:


> Thanks Ken, after this day is over,I want to know if you know anything about FISHING!! did the grandchildren show you up?


My grandchildren did not go with me, but my neighbor outdid me 2 to 1!!!


----------



## bulletbob

Doc,That cub is outstanding like everything else you do!Thanks so much for posting.And you would definatey get my vote!--Bob


----------



## rebel

*Inspiring!*

Please do tell me where to find the fenders and wheels! I looked on ebay for butterfly fenders and nothing.

See, I would love a Ford 8N but I live in a small neighborhood. Building something like this........well.......is my new plan! Don't worry tho, I wont post pics because this is your idea

[email protected]

Ted


----------



## DrBailey

rebel, those fenders are off a old BFAvery that I have setting in my rust pile. the wheels were 5 hole wheels, I cut the center out of a pair of craftsman wheels and welded them in the larger wheels.
Im not the first to do a mini N, there are several out there. there is a guy that makes fiberglass hood fenders and other parts for the mini N's. Im sorry I have looked for the site but no luck. I will ask Ken n TX what the guys site name is and get back with you. Go ahead ,post your project, I would like to see it.


----------



## Gary400

there's nothing an ol body man from Ill. cant do . 

small world isn't it , this is Butch


----------



## pogobill

Hello DrBailey,

I think this might be the place you are talking about, although they can't hold a candle to what you've built!

http://awesomehenry.com/gtkits/


----------

